# Military Spouse Gets Hate Message?



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Aug 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I'm sure the DS can re-direct if necessary.
I was absolutely appalled that in a military town like Halifax that this crap should be happening!
Paracowboy....what is it you would say again?? :rage:

Vile message horrifies family
Skull image vandalizes ribbon honouring mom in Afghanistan
By KELLY SHIERS Staff Reporter
ADVERTISEMENT 



On the day Canadian Forces nurse Lindsay Elford arrived in Afghanistan, her husband tied a yellow ribbon around the elm tree in front of their Vernon Street home as "a reminder to think of Mommy" for three-year-old Julia and one-year-old Stephen.

Last week, as Robert Elford was getting the children into the car to go to day care, he was shocked when Julia asked him about the picture on the tree.

"I looked over and I was surprised — horrified — to see a skull spray-painted underneath the yellow ribbon," recalled Lt.-Cmdr. Elford, who’s been in the navy for 18 years.

"It was about two feet high — quite big."

Lt.-Cmdr. Elford said this is the first time either he or his wife has been away for an extended period since their children were born. His wife made up a calendar with stickers to help them count down the six months and three weeks before she returns. She also videotaped herself reading stories so the children can watch her while getting ready for bed.

"She can’t understand what a difficult time I have now keeping the TV screen clean because the kids are always there kissing her," he said.

The yellow ribbon is just one more way to help the children stay connected to their mother.

"Every time we come in and out of the driveway now, we think about Mommy and, especially the three-year-old, she loves that," he said.

Lt.-Cmdr. Elford said he isn’t sure why anyone would paint the skull on the tree.

"At best, it is just petty vandalism," he said.

"At worst, I think it’s somebody trying to make a statement that they disagree perhaps with what’s going on in Afghanistan. If that is true, I think it’s a pretty immature, disrespectful attack on my family and the folks who are over there serving in dangerous positions."

Lt.-Cmdr. Elford used a pressure washer to blast the image off the tree before picking his children up at day care that afternoon. He said his daughter didn’t understand the significance of the skull and didn’t comment on it anymore, and he hasn’t broached the subject with her.

But it’s left an impression.

"You can’t really make out what it is anymore, but you can certainly see the general shape of it," he said.

Still, the native Newfoundlander said what has happened hasn’t soured him on living in Halifax. He said he’s only encountered "absolute, 100 per cent support" whenever he’s mentioned to anyone that his wife is serving in Afghanistan.

( kshiers@herald.ca)


----------



## 2 Cdo (9 Aug 2006)

Why do those who wish to protest the deployment of troops to_________(insert country here) always target the military? We don't choose where to deploy or the reasons for deploying or the mission itself. For those who for whatever reason or another disagree with the latest mission feel free to picket and verbally attack those who are responsible for the mission in Afghanistan, the federal Liberal party! Specifically Jean Chretein and Mr Dithers himself, Paul Martin.

If the incident described turns out to be some misguided professional protester he should be beaten about the head and face repeatedly until some sense starts to appear in his/her obviously tiny little brain!


----------



## paracowboy (9 Aug 2006)

this is why pc's family doesn't identify themselves as having a son who serves. This is why pc's name and hometown never appear in the papers. This is why pc doesn't use his real name on this site, but does drop enough hints that Serving members can find him easily.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Aug 2006)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Why do those who wish to protest the deployment of troops to_________(insert country here) always target the military? We don't choose where to deploy or the reasons for deploying or the mission itself. For those who for whatever reason or another disagree with the latest mission feel free to picket and verbally attack those who are responsible for the mission in Afghanistan, the federal Liberal party! Specifically Jean Chretein and Mr Dithers himself, Paul Martin.
> 
> If the incident described turns out to be some misguided professional protester he should be beaten about the head and face repeatedly until some sense starts to appear in his/her obviously tiny little brain!



I so hear you!! This is a town where if you are not in the military you are related to someone who is or was...pretty much. If this is some sicko peacenik then there are certainly better ways to protest than disturbing a young family like this. I was mad all day after reading that article over my cheerios. My wife is a former Nursing Officer (now Dartmouth General) and she almost re signed when I got back into Reg Force. I'd be sick if this happened to us when my kids were little or any time for that matter. It's right up there with those sickos who are protesting at soldiers funerals in the States.....extremely disrespectful garbage!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Aug 2006)

This is definitely one of those times when "freedom of speech" should be rescinded for sicko idiots like that. Think of the children of those troops who don't understand what mom or dad is actually doing, let alone what you've gone and done on their tree??!! Your _TYPE_ should be lined up and...what's that saying someone here has?...oh yes...*Kneel, Face the ditch!*  :threat:   Keep your yuppie/preppie attitudes to yourself or do something smart and *serve* first then complain.  Its your right to oppose anything in this country, but some ideas should be kept to yourself.  Like those protesters on Parliament Hill (from other countries, no doubt).  Well, if you don't like what this government is doing, go back to your homeland.
    Here in Trenton when the first repats happened, civies were lining the streets to pay their respects and it brought a tear or two to my eye that there was so much support here.  Unfortunately, it has become a common occurrence now, but you see the odd mini-Canadian Flag pop up here and there.   I'm from Halifax too, Padre, and when I grew up there, you either knew someone who is "in" or your parents did; or you knew someone through six degrees.  Big military town, full of Sailors, Airforce personal, and Land troops.  For some jagoff to spout off like that is almost unheard of.  Then again, maybe the media should have shut up about and it would have just passed on in the night.  Media...don't take me there!
My $0.023 worth
  for this, we fight


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Aug 2006)

Just a disgusting story.  And to a father who's only aim is to keep "mommy" fresh in some young hearts and minds.   :threat:

Where is that rubber hose at??

Probably the same bunch of freaks that bolted into the Armouries here one time, yakking off about "where are the nuclear warheads" or something one time...I think one of the former RSS O's with the PLF that is on this site was there for that?

If you don't have the gonads to stand up for something, REALLY stand up for something, to make a difference...take a seat...shut your mouth...and let the shame take over.  Pierce yourself 100 times, wear your hippy stuff, chant stuff about peace, and "free the whales, hug the trees" and all that, the whole time doing nothing for your country except wasting good, clean air...and don't have a set big enough on you to CONFRONT the people you protest.  Be a coward, and spray paint a tree.   

I view this the same way as I would if you watched some grown up/adult knock the kids friggin' ice cream onto the ground and laugh.  Mean, a$$hat actions that definitely earn you the right to eat soup for a month after someone knocks your teeth in.

rant off


----------

